# Teacherman has landed and is looking for meet ups!! Take my number



## teacherman (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi all, 

I got in with my mate last week. we have been very busy since moving into the flat and all. We are heading out tonight to the BCA in Mohandessin. My number is 0106492400. 

Don't feel shy and give me a call. 

Hope to hear from people soon.


----------

